# Quidco + Holiday Autos



## Conan (Feb 22, 2011)

This isn't spam and I have no connection to these companies.

I think I've found a good deal for auto rental in Europe and I wonder if anybody has experience with Quidco https://www.quidco.com/home/ and Holiday Autos http://www.holidayautos.co.uk

I needed a car for 5 days in Italy, picking up at Pisa airport and returning to Venice Piazzale Roma.  Previously the best deal I found was US$388 with Avis ($78 per day).  

From some discussion at Flyertalk, I learned of a UK discount site called Quidco which pays a 10% rebate if you book through their link.  They were featuring car rentals at Holiday Autos, which offered a similar car (compact diesel standard transmission) for GBP145 + GBP27 for cancel protection and total damage waiver (they also offer a cheaper limited waiver but I decided to play it safe).

So my rental voucher (Holiday Autos is a consolidator; the car comes from Europcar Italy) is GBP176 = US$285 or $57 per day.  Quidco has promised a GBP17.61 rebate to my Paypal account, so the net cost should be $257 or $51 per day.

This is sounding too much like an ad, but I typed it so I'll post it.


----------

